
For First Time in 75 Years, UN General Assembly Annual Meet to Go Virtual - brainthomson808
https://kashmirobserver.net/2020/07/23/for-1st-time-in-75-years-un-general-assembly-annual-meet-to-go-virtual
======
greatgreenearth
A great achievement in reducing coronavirus. It's an even greater achievement
in terms of reducing our carbon footprint and fighting climate change and
global warming. [https://environmentbuddy.com/climate-change/75-best-
solution...](https://environmentbuddy.com/climate-change/75-best-solutions-to-
combat-global-warming/)

